# URGENT Installation de clover ...



## toinou-42220 (1 Avril 2020)

Que je vous explique ce que je suis en train d'apprendre avec une façon qui me parait la plus simple possible d'installé, mon tout premier hackintosh.

Ce que je possède a actuellement ? Pour les composants qu'il y a dans ma tour de PC, allez visitez ce lien : https://forums.macg.co/threads/je-me-lance-dans-le-hackintosh.1333457/

J'ai le projet de changé ma carte mère pour prendre une carte mère totalement compatible avec le site que je me fournie les information pour faire un hackintosh. Tonymacx86.com

Est-ce que vous croyez que celle-ci, elle n'apparaît pas sur tony macx86, fonctionnerait correctement : 








						ASUS ROG STRIX Z390-F GAMING - Carte mère ASUS sur LDLC | Muséericorde
					

Achat Carte mère ASUS ROG STRIX Z390-F GAMING (90MB0YG0-M0EAY0) sur LDLC, n°1 du high-tech. Carte mère ATX Socket 1151 Intel Z390 Express - 4x DDR4 - SATA 6Gb/s + M.2 - USB 3.1 - 3x PCI-Express 3.0 16x.




					www.ldlc.com
				



Ou je doit partir sur ce model qui apparaît sur Tony macx86 : https://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00257631.html

Autre choses que je possède : macOS Catalina sous une machine virtuel via VMware. une cléUSB bootable que j'ai installé avec Unibeast. Un PC windows 10.

Un message d'erreur sous VMWARE s'affiche lorsque que je tente d'installer Clover : 
Installation impossible sans passer le système de fichier en lecture/écriture

Mes question : Puis§je installer Clover depuis macOS Catalina avec VMWARE ? Puis-je installer Clover Booloader sur Windows 10 ? 
Est-ce que Clover cofigurator suffit pour installer MacOS ? M'a clé USB n'est pas reconnue par mon PC Windows depuis que j'ai crée la clé bootable sous VMWARE, est-ce que si j'installe Clover avec Windows est-ce qu'il reconnaîtra ma clé USB ?

En bref ma question est simple comment installer Clover ?


----------



## toinou-42220 (1 Avril 2020)

C'est ok, finalement relue Tony Macx 86, fait une manipulation et j'ai réussi a installer clover. 
En installant avec UniBeast faut-il installer clover configurators car sur Tony MacX 86 il ne le disent pas.
Comment je doit configurer clover Bootloaders lors de l'installation sur ma clé USB ?
Si je doit installer clover configurators comment le configurer ?


----------



## toinou-42220 (1 Avril 2020)

J'aimerais savoir comment configurer Clover lors de l'installation sur clé USB ? et si il faut installer Clover Configuratore et comment le paramétrer ?


----------



## Sly54 (1 Avril 2020)

Il faut quand même faire un choix : soit tu continues de poster ici, soit tu postes là bas, mais tu arrêtes le multi-post…


----------

